# What Happened to Partner Chainsaws?



## darren_nh (May 31, 2008)

My father runs an older Partner chainsaw. I don't see much discussion about them here. Are they still available new in the US? Are parts for older saws hard to find? Thank you.


----------



## PB (May 31, 2008)

They became part of the Husqvarna group back in the 80's. You can still buy a new Partner in Europe but they are basically rebadged Poulans from what I gather. 


SawTroll will be along soon to set it straight and correct me that it was Electrolux in the 80's that bought Partner.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (May 31, 2008)

Somewhere I read the history of Partner saws. I just looked for it but couldn't find it. I think that Partner is now owned by E-Lux, Partner 'named' saws are still for sale in the UK and probably other areas. I do not think that they are offered for sale in the US, as Partner ( maybe Poulan?).
The Partner/Husky demo saws are still made. CSW
Use your search function, there's a lot of threads about Partner


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (May 31, 2008)

You beat me to it PB.


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

From an old tread;



SawTroll said:


> I have later found out that it really started in 1949, with the Be-Bo saw.
> 
> The 1955 saw (C6) was the second model, and _Partner_ didn't become the _company_ name before in 1963....





SawTroll said:


> I certainly am no expert, but I have picked up some info here and there.
> 
> Based on the info I have, I think the story is about like this;
> 
> ...


A couple of years ago, the *** brands of E-lux was formed into *The Husqvarna *** Group*, and the group is no longer a part of E-lux.


----------



## csx7006 (May 31, 2008)

is Jred still owned by E-lux?


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

csx7006 said:


> is Jred still owned by E-lux?




Look at my post above......


----------



## PB (May 31, 2008)

csx7006 said:


> is Jred still owned by E-lux?



No they are owned by the Swedish Ministry of Beautifulness.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 31, 2008)

My best buddy is in the concrete business and will ONLY use Partner demo saws. He told me the other day that he can no longer buy a Partner saw and that there all branded Huskvarna now. 

I questioned if there still Partner saws and he said that they were, just orange, branded as Husqvarna. 

I'm just stating what he told me, as I have not seen for myself.


----------



## Hugenpoet (May 31, 2008)

I know what happened to my trusty, but worn out, Partner P70. I couldn't find parts that I needed, so I traded it for a JRed 2171 this past January during JRed's Trade-Up sale.


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

Modifiedmark said:


> My best buddy is in the concrete business and will ONLY use Partner demo saws. He told me the other day that he can no longer buy a Partner saw and that there all branded Huskvarna now.
> 
> I questioned if there still Partner saws and he said that they were, just orange, branded as Husqvarna.
> 
> I'm just stating what he told me, as I have not seen for myself.



I don't really know, but I suspect those Partners actually has been rebadged Huskys for some time........


----------



## PB (May 31, 2008)

Hugenpoet said:


> I know what happened to my trusty, but worn out, Partner P70. I couldn't find parts that I needed, so I traded it for a JRed 2171 this past January during JRed's Trade-Up sale.



What was wrong with your P70? I just found a gold mine of parts for mine. Too bad you still didn't have it or I could help you out.


----------



## MAG58 (May 31, 2008)

MAG58 said:


> More or less all parts to the descendants of the 5000/500 seems to be made in Sweden, and then the complete saws is put together in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is Partner today......


----------



## Justsaws (May 31, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I don't really know, but I suspect those Partners actually has been rebadged Huskys for some time........



Certainly now that is the case. The last couple model designations also. When I am at the Partner dealer he has both brands on separate racks.


----------



## teacherman (May 31, 2008)

That Partner 543 is a cool looking saw! I like the recoil cover, it looks like it could pull some serious air through the cylinder fins.


----------



## MAG58 (May 31, 2008)

Here are the "Made in Sweden" Partner saw's




















This one is sold as Partner and Mac, but where is it made?


----------



## PB (May 31, 2008)

Those saws look a lot like the JRed 2036's. Same chassis?


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

I believe the innards of the P540 is mostly the same as in the Husky 55 - may be the case with the 543 as well, but minus the air injection....


----------



## Mange (May 31, 2008)

MAG58 said:


> Here are the "Made in Sweden" Partner saw's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK..

Lets see here... Those you posted here are likly Italian saws all but the top handle, that is a Jap decendant from Zenoah that now is owned by Elux/HVA.


----------



## dustytools (May 31, 2008)

I was in a Sunbelt Rentals store in Louisville about six months ago and they had new Partner cut-off saws on the display rack for sale.


----------



## Mange (May 31, 2008)

Gustav Holm and Bergborrmaskiner in Stockholm made the Be-Bo in 1948.
He also made another saw that was called Partner. This was Named Gustav Holm and Bergborrmaskiner, Partner saw (1954).
Last bebo were sold well in to the -60's.
A new company was to be made and the name was clear after a while to be Partner el o motorverktyg. The model Partner was renamed to C6 and introduced 1955.


----------



## Mange (May 31, 2008)

Partner, Dimas cut of saws and mashines will no be named HVA too...


----------



## darren_nh (May 31, 2008)

Thank you all for the education on Partner.


----------



## Hugenpoet (May 31, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> What was wrong with your P70? I just found a gold mine of parts for mine. Too bad you still didn't have it or I could help you out.



Thanks much for the kind offer. The saw was really showing its age, and really didn't owe me a thing. 

The actual part that was worn out that I couldn't get anywhere was the thin stainless steel plate under the clutch cover that controlled the tension of the chain. Can't remember the Partner part number, but I believe the comparable Husky part for my 372XP is 537 01 37-71. In any event, I'm very happy with my 2171, and while the P70 was my first "real" chainsaw and I really liked it, I'm a firm believer in Yogi Berra's statement that "nostalgia isn't what it used to be".


----------



## MAG58 (May 31, 2008)

*Partner "Made in Sweden"*



Mange said:


> OK..
> 
> Lets see here... Those you posted here are likly Italian saws all but the top handle, that is a Jap decendant from Zenoah that now is owned by Elux/HVA.



On all parts all over this saw's says "Made in Sweden", but a tape Tag on them it says "Italy"....?


----------



## MAG58 (May 31, 2008)

This is "Made in Italy" Partner saw


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

Mange said:


> OK..
> ......all but the top handle, that is a Jap decendant from Zenoah that now is owned by Elux/HVA.



Husky designation is T425 - pretty anemic saw......:censored:


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 31, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I don't really know, but I suspect those Partners actually has been rebadged Huskys for some time........



No, they have been true Partners up till now. I suspected that they may be rebadged Huskys now, but he said there the same, just different colors. 

I'll get with him in the near future to find out more.


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

Modifiedmark said:


> No, they have been true Partners up till now. I suspected that they may be rebadged Huskys now, but he said there the same, just different colors.
> 
> I'll get with him in the near future to find out more.




I was just guessing..............:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2008)

MAG58 said:


> This is "Made in Italy" Partner saw



Yeah, looks like POS, and probably is.......:censored:


----------



## Texas Traveler (May 31, 2008)

A few years back I was invited to bid on a fleet of 6 or 7 used model 1200 Partner demo saws.
I was really interested in them, real nice in the pictures.
And I had been looking at them in United rental show rooms.
Boy howdy I am ready to put the big bucks out until I tried to start one. Then another, ell they are all alike. 
Where in the ell is the magic button?
I will just say this, the fools that bought them did not have to use them.


----------



## ray benson (May 31, 2008)

Modifiedmark said:


> My best buddy is in the concrete business and will ONLY use Partner demo saws. He told me the other day that he can no longer buy a Partner saw and that there all branded Huskvarna now.
> 
> I questioned if there still Partner saws and he said that they were, just orange, branded as Husqvarna.
> 
> I'm just stating what he told me, as I have not seen for myself.



Believe this is a new web page.
http://www.partnerusa.com/


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 31, 2008)

Well from what I see on that site, the new ones are not rebadged Partners. 

I guess the real Partners are done in the USA as of now. 

Looks like the EPA done em in as the new ones look to be stratocharged.


----------



## Mange (Jun 2, 2008)

That 543 looks to have the 500/500/540 casing! That casing is proberbly made here, but saw is likly assembled in Italy..

The Partner cut of saws were made here by Husqvarna in Tandsbyn and some in Husqvarna from what I can tell. I talked to the factory cheef there not too long ago.

The saws all rotated same parts in the diffrent brands with a few exeptions.

Partner/Dimas Target , Partner and Dimas will be replaced as names with Husqvarna.

http://www.dimas.com/

All of this is owned by Elux...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2008)

Mange said:


> ....
> Partner/Dimas Target , Partner and Dimas will be replaced as names with Husqvarna.
> 
> http://www.dimas.com/
> ...



Are you saying that these still are under E-lux's "Wings", and not a part of the Husqvarna group? 

It sort of is logic - just want it confirmed.....


----------



## Farmerford (Jun 2, 2008)

My father bought Partners over Poulans in the 1960's because the Partner Calendars had scantily clad models while the Poulans Calendars had farmers and lumberjacks.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2008)

Mange said:


> OK..
> 
> ...... all but the top handle, that is a Jap decendant from Zenoah that now is owned by Elux/HVA.



Yes, look like the same as the "Husky" T425....


----------



## Chipdog (Jun 20, 2008)

*p70 partner chainsaw*



PlantBiologist said:


> What was wrong with your P70? I just found a gold mine of parts for mine. Too bad you still didn't have it or I could help you out.



I am in need of an ignition coil for my p70. If you can help would be much appreciated as this is my favorite saw.


----------



## The Lorax (Jun 21, 2008)

I have the P511 saw, it has confusingly a Electrolux branded manual and the saw is branded Electrolux with a Partner Bar,
I like it for what it is a homeowner grade saw, nothing flash but perfectly adequate for what it is, I muffler modded it and it runs a lot better now.
The Air injection or as it is called Centrifugal Cleaning System is a nice touch, the filter still looks like new.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 21, 2008)

The Lorax said:


> I have the P511 saw, it has confusingly a Electrolux branded manual and the saw is branded Electrolux with a Partner Bar,
> I like it for what it is a homeowner grade saw, nothing flash but perfectly adequate for what it is, I muffler modded it and it runs a lot better now.
> The Air injection or as it is called Centrifugal Cleaning System is a nice touch, the filter still looks like new.



Not sure of the 511, but the 490 and 510 was about the same saw as the Jreds 2050 and Husky 49 (all 48.7cc, 3.1hp).

Edit; If memory serves though, the 511 is redesigned on the outside, and I believe it is made in Italy.


----------



## oldsaw (Jun 21, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Not sure of the 511, but the 490 and 510 was about the same saw as the Jreds 2050 and Husky 49.
> 
> Edit; If memory serves though, the 511 is redesigned on the outside, and I believe it is made in Italy.



And what did I just get done saying about you Troll? Proof is in the pudding.

Mark


----------



## The Lorax (Jun 21, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Not sure of the 511, but the 490 and 510 was about the same saw as the Jreds 2050 and Husky 49 (all 48.7cc, 3.1hp).
> 
> Edit; If memory serves though, the 511 is redesigned on the outside, and I believe it is made in Italy.


Yep my manual says it is indeed 44mm x 32 giving 48.7cc
2.3Kw @9000 
max RPM 12500.
It has an Italian sticker on it but the actual parts are mostly Swedish, why, I haven't got a clue.
Seems kind of strange to me to make saw parts in Sweden then ship them to Italy to be assembled.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 21, 2008)

The Lorax said:


> Yep my manual says it is indeed 44mm x 32 giving 48.7cc
> 2.3Kw @9000
> max RPM 12500.
> It has an Italian sticker on it but the actual parts are mostly Swedish, why, I haven't got a clue.
> Seems kind of strange to me to make saw parts in Sweden then ship them to Italy to be assembled.



They are _assambled_ on what was the Euro Mac factory - I am not surpriced at all that the engine, crank, etc are made in Sweden......

About the same is true for the 543, but that one is based on the P5000, while the 511 is based on the P400 (first saw with plastic case) - a huge quality difference between those......


----------



## belgian (Feb 20, 2009)

Partner made some real nice saws in its early days, and I was able to add a few nice ones to my collection lately.

here's the C6, the real first partner saw after the be-bo.












a nice running R14T 






a heavy R12






I also am rebuilding a R11 that needs a few parts. Pics will follow.


----------



## brinkwolf (Feb 20, 2009)

Them was some pretty heafty boys back then that used them saws all day long. Just amazing how soft us people have become now.


----------



## SteveH (Feb 20, 2009)

No question that lots of folks led "tougher" lives "back then," but I also have known many "old timers" who were pretty much physically ruined by fifty yr. old, give or take, from it. I'm almost 60, still cutting and not as capable as I was 20 yr. ago but, so far, I am at least not ruined. It could be a tough way to make a living, even the strongest bodies wear out joints and backs and etc. from running those old beasts of saws. Not to mention tendons and etc. from vibes.


----------



## Dennbb (Mar 29, 2011)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Somewhere I read the history of Partner saws. I just looked for it but couldn't find it. I think that Partner is now owned by E-Lux, Partner 'named' saws are still for sale in the UK and probably other areas. I do not think that they are offered for sale in the US, as Partner ( maybe Poulan?).
> The Partner/Husky demo saws are still made. CSW
> Use your search function, there's a lot of threads about Partner


 


I remember partner chainsaws. They were the first saw I remember with anti vibration. Around '80 they were renamed Partner/Pioneer for a while. Electrolux bought out Jonsered/Husqvarna around the same time.
Poulan was bought by Electrolux in the mid 90's. I remember askng a sales rep if that meant they would be using an electrolux motor. When he said no, I lost interest. I don't know who owns Partner now . After they got hooked up with pioneer, or whoever owned Pioneer they weren't considered a proffessional quality saw anymore so I lost interest. When they were good they had the P70 which was 65cc and the P100 that was around 100cc. I remember they were as durable ,powerful and reliable as the Huskies (my own preference) and the Sthils, Which is saying something.


----------



## cheeves (Jan 17, 2012)

I remember using, I think it was a 55 Partner, that a woman from Switzerland insisted I use to cut her firewood in the late 70's. I was really impressed with the quality. Every bit as good as the Husky's at the time. Good running saw. She used to pay me in ducks, rabbits, and goats milk. My son and daughter grew up on it. She was an expert on herbs. Learned a lot from her. She moved back to Switzerland.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 17, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Not sure of the 511, but the 490 and 510 was about the same saw as the Jreds 2050 and Husky 49 (all 48.7cc, 3.1hp).
> 
> Edit; If memory serves though, the 511 is redesigned on the outside, and I believe it is made in Italy.



if it was the same as the 2050, its a piece of ####


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 17, 2012)

I was in a friends shop and he has a P100 (100cc) that is apart. Don't know what is wrong with it but remember him using it when we cut wood back 20 years ago or so. Are these old Partners valuable for collecting or just for cutting? Also, what is the parts availability for the things? He bought it new so it is likely made in the 80's or perhaps the very late 70's.


----------



## MAG58 (Apr 24, 2012)

From "Husqvarna Group" : Reduce the number of regional and tactical brands. During the year YazooIKees was discontinued and the Partner brand is gradually being replaced by McCulloch.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 24, 2012)

MAG58 said:


> From "Husqvarna Group" : Reduce the number of regional and tactical brands. During the year YazooIKees was discontinued and the Partner brand is gradually being replaced by McCulloch.



They are restructuring the "production capacity" (factories) as well - they own a lot of them, inherited from the various brands......


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 24, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> I was in a friends shop and he has a P100 (100cc) that is apart. Don't know what is wrong with it but remember him using it when we cut wood back 20 years ago or so. Are these old Partners valuable for collecting or just for cutting? Also, what is the parts availability for the things? He bought it new so it is likely made in the 80's or perhaps the very late 70's.



Sort of a guess, but I believe they probably are too common to have a lot of collectors value, unless they are in very nice original shape.


----------



## Partner (Apr 26, 2013)

*Digging up Old threads*

Sorry for that. I'm new to the site.

Thought I'd ask a couple questions. My grandfather had a Partner R16, it's long dead now, and so is my grandfather. The saw still hangs on the barn wall, and my uncle won't part with it.

I recently ran across a couple Partners at a yard sale, an R16 with a chain brake(my grandfathers didn't have one)otherwise it's the same saw. The R16 works great, but looks like hell!! I love the sound of it, kinda like a big bore 2 stroke bike, when idling. First Question....My grandfather always ran a 16 to 1 premix in his, I've been doing the same with this one, and It seems Ok. Is that the correct mixture?

The other saw was a Pioneer/Partner 5000 Plus Professional and looks like it was barely used! I quickly found it had no compression, hence the low price for both. I don't know how old it is, but it's gotta be newer than the R16. I got them both for $15.00 and as far as I'm concerned
the R16 has more than paid for itself already!

I took the 5000 apart; Crank and rod are OK; Piston and Cyl. are junk!!!!

So I ask all you enthusiasts out there.....are those parts available someplace, or is it worth even trying to repair it???

Brian


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 26, 2013)

Partner said:


> Sorry for that. I'm new to the site.
> 
> Thought I'd ask a couple questions. My grandfather had a Partner R16, it's long dead now, and so is my grandfather. The saw still hangs on the barn wall, and my uncle won't part with it.
> 
> ...



It is very hard to find cylinders for them, pistons are just about the same scarce. I have a few runners that I really enjoy and am always looking for them even though I don`t need them. If you could find a P&C for it it would likely be quite expensive as most owners don`t want to give them up.


----------



## Partner (Apr 26, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is very hard to find cylinders for them, pistons are just about the same scarce. I have a few runners that I really enjoy and am always looking for them even though I don`t need them. If you could find a P&C for it it would likely be quite expensive as most owners don`t want to give them up.



I see you are a serious enthusiast, re: your post numbers!! Any help or advice you can offer is appreciated!

Brian


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2013)

Partner said:


> I see you are a serious enthusiast, re: your post numbers!! Any help or advice you can offer is appreciated!
> 
> Brian



A R16 is the first saw in the R16-family, and one of the few that didn't have an AV system - it is a collectors item at best, but not in the described condition?

A P5000 is a much newer saw (early 1980s), but really needs a larger carb and cylinder intake to perform, even with a perfect P&C. I feel the model is a bit overrated, because of how it performs when modified...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm glad someone dug up this thread, cause I learned a lot from reading it. Partners are very rare in my area. Once every couple of years one might wander into the shop. They apparently never had much if any dealer coverage around here. 

What we do have are plenty of the P400 based Jonsered 2041/2045/2050 and Husky 40/45/49. (I think that the P400 was the only saw in this family to make it over here under the Partner label.) 

These saws are pretty reliable, which is good as they are a bit of a pain to work on. Very good anti-vibe, and kind of quiet to run. I've got a 40, 45, and NOS 2050. (well, I ran it ONCE). 

But, here's my question to you Partner experts: I always wondered what was supposed to be screwed into the threaded hole on the side of the Husky 51/55 cylinders. Then the first time I rebuilt a Jonsered 490 I "got it" regarding that hole. In fact, one of my oddball projects is a grey top 51/55 that I rebuilt using a 490 jug that had the bolt broken off in that hole. But what I don't get is that these two saw chassis are otherwise very different, so it seems odd that they could share cylinders. Were the 51/55 ever made in Partner colors? Was there ever a Husky model that actually used that threaded hole? (new replacement cylinders STILL have it) Are there any other crossover models? I'm guessing that there might be some Europe only models that will fill in the blanks here, but I've never been able to figure this out.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 27, 2013)

Bob look up the 50 magnum in a google search. Rumor has it dealers would get in the newer husky 50's and put new partner 5000 tops on them and called them 50 magnums.


Quote Originally Posted by Uwharrie View Post
Back in the 80's we were selling a Husqvarna 50 Magnum. This saw was created in Charlotte, NC by the Husqvarna Distributor owned by Jim Thompson, The guy that made Husqvarna as far as I'm concerned. They brought in Partner 5000 cylinders and pistons and put them on 50 Rancher (the old white top) saws. These saws were awesome. The first one I received we got out of the box on Thursday and blew the competition out of the water on Saturday at the Races. Back then we had Chainsaw competition's on monthly bases. Husqvarna Sweden made them stop building them in the states. We built some ourselves after they stopped. It was a simple bolt on with no modifying at all. Someday I'll tell you more about the old Husqvarna distributors that made Huqvarna what they are today.

This says white tops. I read in another thread later 50's.


----------



## ford832 (Apr 27, 2013)

Partner is the leading chainsaw and chainsaw parts manufacturer and distributor in the world........it says so right here......

All Partner chainsaw [Outdoor-Power-Equipment.net]

I love any of the 500/5000/490 variants.They should bring them back imo-just for the feel and sound of them if nothing else .


Looking through various brands on that link reminds me of how far some great names have fallen.:msp_sad:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2013)

spike60 said:


> .... Were the 51/55 ever made in Partner colors? ....



No, they were not (not the 50 either). Many Partner models were made at the Husky factory, but they weren't based on any Husky models (except maybe some cut-off saws?).

Other Partner models based on the P400 were (at least) the 410, 450, 460, 490 (not to be confused with the red 490) and 510.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Bob look up the 50 magnum in a google search. Rumor has it dealers would get in the newer husky 50's and put new partner 5000 tops on them and called them 50 magnums.
> 
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Uwharrie View Post
> ...



I have heard similar stories before, but not sure if the sourse was the same. :msp_smile:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks, you guys have filled in some of the blanks. But I still don't have a clear picture of why all of the Husky 51/55 jugs have that threaded hole in them. Maybe another way to ask this is were there any Partner models that used those same open port cylinders? Seems like most of the small Partners aside from the P400 family were closed port designs.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Thanks, you guys have filled in some of the blanks. But I still don't have a clear picture of why all of the Husky 51/55 jugs have that threaded hole in them. Maybe another way to ask this is were there any Partner models that used those same open port cylinders? Seems like most of the small Partners aside from the P400 family were closed port designs.



The P540 and P543 used the same open port 46mm jugs as the 55. 

Otherwise, those saws were related to the P500/P5000. :msp_wink:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 28, 2013)

The Formula 500 partner I had was a open port 45mm.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> The Formula 500 partner I had was a open port 45mm.



It wouldn't surprice me if it is the same as the 51 usually used.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Thanks, you guys have filled in some of the blanks. But I still don't have a clear picture of why all of the Husky 51/55 jugs have that threaded hole in them. Maybe another way to ask this is were there any Partner models that used those same open port cylinders? Seems like most of the small Partners aside from the P400 family were closed port designs.






SawTroll said:


> The P540 and P543 used the same open port 46mm jugs as the 55.
> 
> Otherwise, those saws were related to the P500/P5000. :msp_wink:





JeremiahJohnson said:


> The Formula 500 partner I had was a open port 45mm.





SawTroll said:


> It wouldn't surprice me if it is tha same as the 51 usually used.



Like SawTroll said the 540 and 543 used the exact same open port top end as the Husky 55
The 45mm Formula 500 top end is the same top as a Husky 51. 

Spike without going into deep details like dates etc, just remember that Elux raped, robbed and pillaged its accusitions back in those days. The 500 design predates the Husky 50/51/55 saws, so its plain to see that Elux just used a good cylinder design that Partner already had when it came time for them to design there saws. Thats why the Husky cyls had that threaded hole in them, they are based on a Partner cyl design. 

Same with the handle designs on the Jreds etc. You have to remember that Elux wanted Husqvarna to be the top dog in there holdings and Husqvarna saws would probably not be what they are today if it were not for Partner, Poulan, Jonsereds,Pioneer etc. Its just business. 

You have to remember that we only see what goes on here in North America and that were not the only place Husqvarna does business. Parts used for one saw here might end up on something else overseas so maybet that threaded hole is used on something else. 

Spike, here is a picture of the cyl on my Partner 540. You can see where the threaded hole is used on the Partner, but look close and you can see the boss for the decomp that cannot be used on the Partner but its still there anyway.







A shot from the other side should look familiar to you.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Apr 28, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> My best buddy is in the concrete business and will ONLY use Partner demo saws. He told me the other day that he can no longer buy a Partner saw and that there all branded Huskvarna now.
> 
> I questioned if there still Partner saws and he said that they were, just orange, branded as Husqvarna.
> 
> I'm just stating what he told me, as I have not seen for myself.



Mark the contractor I use at work just bought 2 brand new Husky cut off saws for use cutting steel .The air cleaners say Partner K 750? ( or K 7 somthing ).


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff Lary said:


> Mark the contractor I use at work just bought 2 brand new Husky cut off saws for use cutting steel .The air cleaners say Partner K 750? ( or K 7 somthing ).



Jeff, I dont know what all has been going on in the demo saws. I know my buddy who owns a mudjacking/concrete business has been through all the brands of demo saws over the years. Concrete contractors are very hard on demo saws, Partners are the only ones he would buy. A while back though he was complaining that he can no longer get "Partner" saws and he now has to buy Husqvarna demo saws. 

He swears there junk compared to the Partner saws but thats all he can get now. 

He had me do some top ends on his old Partner saws last summer just because he liked them so much over the Stihls and now Husqvarna's.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Jeff, I dont know what all has been going on in the demo saws. I know my buddy who owns a mudjacking/concrete business has been through all the brands of demo saws over the years. Concrete contractors are very hard on demo saws, Partners are the only ones he would buy. A while back though he was complaining that he can no longer get "Partner" saws and he now has to buy Husqvarna demo saws.
> 
> He swears there junk compared to the Partner saws but thats all he can get now.
> 
> He had me do some top ends on his old Partner saws last summer just because he liked them so much over the Stihls and now Husqvarna's.



I believe they some times have been the same, and some times not - not sure what the situation is right now, but I suspect they most likely are the same? :msp_confused:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I believe they some times have been the same, and some times not - not sure what the situation is right now, but I suspect they most likely are the same? :msp_confused:



I'm not sure, I never paid that much attention to them. I think though, they went with the newer strato Husky saws for the demos now. 

I dont like to work on them, there useally a mess.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm not sure, I never paid that much attention to them. I think though, they went with the newer strato Husky saws for the demos now.
> 
> I dont like to work on them, there useally a mess.



I never paid much attention either, but believe some older Partners were based in the 3120, as were some older Huskys.

It is a bit interesting that Husky have made "strato" 94cc cut-off saws for quite a while, but it hasn't transferred into chainsaws yet - too heavy? :msp_confused:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I never paid much attention either, but believe some older Partners were based in the 3120, as were some older Huskys.
> 
> It is a bit interesting that Husky have made "strato" 94cc cut-off saws for quite a while, but it hasn't transferred into chainsaws yet - too heavy? :msp_confused:



You maybe right, I worked on that one newer Husky he had and I think it's a strato. 

All I know, is I have been in and around construction for years now and everyone calls a demo saw a "Partner" saw no matter who made it. Partner ruled that part of the business forever. At least till Husky killed it off.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> You maybe right, I worked on that one newer Husky he had and I think it's a strato.
> 
> All I know, is I have been in and around construction for years now and everyone calls a demo saw a "Partner" saw no matter who made it. Partner ruled that part of the business forever. At least till Husky killed it off.



Yes, but I don't really know what the situation is today. :confused2:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but I don't really know what the situation is today. :confused2:



I dont know what it is in Norway, Sweden or where ever else, but by what I was told, here in the States there is no more such a thing as a Partner demolition saw. There now replaced by Husqvarna's.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I dont know what it is in Norway, Sweden or where ever else, but by what I was told, here in the States there is no more such a thing as a Partner demolition saw. There now replaced by Husqvarna's.



That may well be the case, I don't really know...


----------



## spike60 (Apr 29, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Like SawTroll said the 540 and 543 used the exact same open port top end as the Husky 55
> The 45mm Formula 500 top end is the same top as a Husky 51.
> 
> Spike without going into deep details like dates etc, just remember that Elux raped, robbed and pillaged its accusitions back in those days. The 500 design predates the Husky 50/51/55 saws, so its plain to see that Elux just used a good cylinder design that Partner already had when it came time for them to design there saws. Thats why the Husky cyls had that threaded hole in them, they are based on a Partner cyl design.




Thanks Mark, Troll, and Kevin! I figured there had to be some sort of missing link model that would explain it. And the Partner model came first, huh? Pretty interesting. As I said earlier, there are hardly any Partner's around here, so knowledge like that certainly isn't going to be picked up by experience in the shop. 

Seems like Partner contributed way more to the ELUX group technology wise than did Jonsered. In the US at least, Jonsered held a much stronger market position, but after the pure Jonnys, like the 49's and 70's, Jonsered was borrowing rather than contributing as far as the tech stuff goes.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Apr 29, 2013)

next time I am near the saws I will get a photo of them,.. orange husky body black partner top cover says Partner right on it.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 29, 2013)

spike60 said:


> ....
> 
> Seems like Partner contributed way more to the ELUX group technology wise than did Jonsered. In the US at least, Jonsered held a much stronger market position, but after the pure Jonnys, like the 49's and 70's, Jonsered was borrowing rather than contributing as far as the tech stuff goes.



Very true!


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 29, 2013)

Interesting thread, I learned a lot. Partner seems to have been very innovative.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 29, 2013)

Copy and pasted info below.

Partner is not out of business but the Brand Name was rolled into Husqvarna to create brand uniformity.

Partner K1250 is now the Husqvarna K1250 and K1260.

Partner K950 - Husqvarna K960

Please note the Partner K750 is now the Husqvarna K760


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 29, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Thanks Mark, Troll, and Kevin! I figured there had to be some sort of missing link model that would explain it. And the Partner model came first, huh? Pretty interesting. As I said earlier, there are hardly any Partner's around here, so knowledge like that certainly isn't going to be picked up by experience in the shop.
> 
> Seems like Partner contributed way more to the ELUX group technology wise than did Jonsered. In the US at least, Jonsered held a much stronger market position, but after the pure Jonnys, like the 49's and 70's, Jonsered was borrowing rather than contributing as far as the tech stuff goes.



Yes I knew the Partner 500 came before the Husky 50 and Acres list it about 5 years sooner. I knew that Partner was aquired before as well. 

Partner seemed to be spotty in the US at best as far as dealers went and they seemed to be popular in only certain areas so they were never well known all over. 

They were probably one of the better companies that Elux grabbed up, and like you said they used a bunch of it. 

In the time frame (mid 70's-mid 80's?) that Elux was doing all the buying, I would think that Partner was leading the pack as far as europe's saws went.

Its a shame they got turned into europes consumer saw distributor as well as it happeing to Poulan in the US. 

Very smart business for Elux though.

"Seems like Partner contributed way more to the ELUX group technology wise than did Jonsered"

That seems to be a fact, several Partner saws ended up wearing Jonsered labels.


----------



## spike60 (May 2, 2013)

Had an interesting discussion with Taplinhill at the Upstate NY GTG last Sunday about this. Not just Partner, but other brands that would be strong in some areas, yet unknown in others. We figured that back then there were just so many brands out there that they simply couldn't all be in any given market. You might have 2 or 3 shops in a given area, and each shop could have 1 or 2 brands; maybe 3. But that left plenty of other brands with no representation at all in that market. There were way more brands than there were dealers to carry them.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 3, 2013)

I don't really think it was so much as too many brands as it was the American made saws having a foothold on the market with distribution and dealer networks already in place here.

Back in those days when the foreign made saws were trying to enter the market here there was still American pride and most folks would not buy things that were foreign made as long as they had American made options. 

Even then though the brands were still somewhat regional set up by support of local dealers. There wasn't any internet for folks to see info on other products from other areas.

I am basing my opinions on the timeframe of the mid 70's on though as I am not old enough to remember much about that stuff before that.

I firmly belive that the reason Poulan was attractive to Elux to buy out was because of the dealer network thay had in place along with there modern factories and R&D departments they possessed and those things gave Elux some of the things it needed to gain a oppertunity to the US market.

We can now see it was a very short time till Elux started intergrating the foreign made Partner based saws into the new Poulan Pro lineup.

Presto, Elux now had a place in the American market for there foreign made products.

I also see it noteworthy too see the Partner saws used in the Populan Pro lineup instead of any Husqvarna saws as I believe even Elux knew the Partner saws were better then what Husqvarna had to offer to that lineup.

These are only my views as I have found very little out there on the subject and I wish I knew more about the things that went on with Partner in Sweden and the rest of Europe.


----------



## wyk (May 3, 2013)

Partner 20X POWER - Chainsaws

20X power! That must be how much beaver felt it has in it...


----------



## Chris-PA (May 3, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Partner 20X POWER - Chainsaws
> 
> 20X power! That must be how much beaver felt it has in it...


OK, that's really strange. Some of those are Poulan Pros, some of them are old Jenn Feng McCulloch designs based on the small RedMax chassis (like the P360S), and some I don't recognize at all.

EDIT: Also interesting that they sell a 46cc version of the old PP260. P/N 545122101 is the cylinder and 545081872 is the piston kit. And they appear to be available.


----------



## snowshoveler (May 3, 2013)

My expeirence with partner here in Nova Scotia is as follows.
They were really in the top of there game by the early 80s, I think they had some of the best engineers at that time.
My info might not be as accurate or even correct but I will relay what I have been told in the biz (20 years in small engine repair)
They were the first to come out with a decent anti vibe,
first with a reliable electronic ignition
first with a safe chain brake
first with a functioning air injection.
They might ot have been the first to develop something but they made it work and work well.
This of course got elux attention and they were absorbed.
Partner in my area was well respected and still is, they sold a lot of them and I still service quite a few.
It seems that elux/husky can't do anything themselves except buy the ideas and this they do very well.
The cut off saws are a good example of this as well.
There was some discussion at one time about 3120 chainsaws and 3120 cutoff saws, the porting was beleived to be different...sorry they have the same part number now for the piston and cylinder. I checked this evening on weborder. I also checked the cylinder for the 375k but could not find the part number for the 375 chainsaw.
regards Chris


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 4, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Partner 20X POWER - Chainsaws
> 
> 20X power! That must be how much beaver felt it has in it...




Interesting to see that link and if you noticed under the link retailers, there are none in North America. There seems to be no need either as its plain to see that a lot of them are rebadged Poulan Models. 

Partner has been reduced to the Poulan of Europe for sometime and to be honest, I thought I had heard the Partner brand was being eliminated completely. 

Like I explained earlier about Poulan being absorbed partially because of there dealer network, I wonder if Partner was attractive for that as well? 




snowshoveler said:


> My expeirence with partner here in Nova Scotia is as follows.
> They were really in the top of there game by the early 80s, I think they had some of the best engineers at that time.
> My info might not be as accurate or even correct but I will relay what I have been told in the biz (20 years in small engine repair)
> They were the first to come out with a decent anti vibe,
> ...



That all fits with what I understand but I don't know that much about the cutoff saws.


----------



## ktxl (Sep 14, 2013)

*P70 cylinder & piston*

I am looking for a Partner P70 piston & cylinder any ideas ?? is there another model saw that the piston & cylinder could be modified to work on the P70 ?? Is there another model saw Husky or Johnsred or any others out there that have the same bore stroke & wrist pin size ?? Thanks guys ,any info would be appreciated. Just looking for some input.I like my saw and i know it`s not worth much and most of you guys are saying why don`t you upgrade ? This is more of a project/hobby and just playing around with some old iron.I work on atv`s & sled`s so tearing into this is kind of just a fun and different side job for me,kind of a challenge to see if i can get the old girl up & running again,maybe better than it was new :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 14, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Interesting to see that link and if you noticed under the link retailers, there are none in North America. There seems to be no need either as its plain to see that a lot of them are rebadged Poulan Models.
> 
> Partner has been reduced to the Poulan of Europe for sometime and to be honest, *I thought I had heard the Partner brand was being eliminated completely. *
> Like I explained earlier about Poulan being absorbed partially because of there dealer network, I wonder if Partner was attractive for that as well?
> ...



You thought right - it happened recently, and the replacement brand is McC.....:msp_sad:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 14, 2013)

snowshoveler said:


> ..... I also checked the cylinder for the 375k but could not find the part number for the 375 chainsaw.
> regards Chris



That may be because there isn't a 375 chainsaw? The 75cc ones are still named 372, the 75cc top end was just used on the xpw for a few years, around 2007-2009. 
Part number for the complete top end is 544 25 43-02.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 14, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You thought right - it happened recently, and the replacement brand is McC.....:msp_sad:



Well that is one that I will never understand the reason for. Maybe things are different in Europe but here in the states McC was losing it before they went broke. After the name was sold to Jenn Feng the name was sent straight down the crapper here in North America far as I'm concerned. Not just saws either, anything with the McCulloch name was associated with junk. 

They think they can sell more relabled Poulans in Europe badged as McCullochs then they they could sell Poulans badged as Partners?

Like I said, there must be something to it that I don't know. 

I don't understand the relabled Poulans being sold as McCullochs here in the states now either, but then I never understood a Chevy Nova being sold by Pontiac under a different name as well.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 14, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well that is one that I will never understand the reason for. Maybe things are different in Europe but here in the states McC was losing it before they went broke. After the name was sold to Jenn Feng the name was sent straight down the crapper here in North America far as I'm concerned. Not just saws either, anything with the McCulloch name was associated with junk.
> 
> They think they can sell more relabled Poulans in Europe badged as McCullochs then they they could sell Poulans badged as Partners?
> 
> ...



It doesn't make sense to me either - feels like a silly move!


----------



## Dennbb (Nov 22, 2014)

PB said:


> They became part of the Husqvarna group back in the 80's. You can still buy a new Partner in Europe but they are basically rebadged Poulans from what I gather.
> 
> 
> SawTroll will be along soon to set it straight and correct me that it was Electrolux in the 80's that bought Partner.


----------



## Dennbb (Nov 22, 2014)

PB said:


> They became part of the Husqvarna group back in the 80's. You can still buy a new Partner in Europe but they are basically rebadged Poulans from what I gather.
> 
> 
> SawTroll will be along soon to set it straight and correct me that it was Electrolux in the 80's that bought Partner.


Partner and Pioneer merged in the 80's. Electrolux bought Poulan in the 90's. I never knew electrolux took over partner. I just knew i'd never use one after the pioneer merger. It was 1980 when electrolux took over Jonsered and Husqvarna the same Year Partner/Pioneers started showing up in saw shops.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 22, 2014)

Dennbb said:


> Partner and Pioneer merged in the 80's. Electrolux bought Poulan in the 90's. I never knew electrolux took over partner. I just knew i'd never use one after the pioneer merger. It was 1980 when electrolux took over Jonsered and Husqvarna the same Year Partner/Pioneers started showing up in saw shops.



You got your dates out of line here.


----------



## Dennbb (Nov 22, 2014)

Modifiedmark said:


> You got your dates out of line here.


_ definitely do not have my dates out of line_


----------



## nmurph (Nov 22, 2014)

Dennbb said:


> _ definitely do not have my dates out of line_


Errr, wanna bet?


----------



## Dennbb (Nov 22, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Errr, wanna bet?[/QUO
> 
> 
> Bet? Not if Winekpedia is the deciding factor.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2014)

Dennbb said:


> _ definitely do not have my dates out of line_



Oh yes, you do!


----------



## Dennbb (Nov 22, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Oh yes, you do!


Nope. The deal might have been made in 79 but partners new non pro saws started being sold in 1980. And up until 1980 the Company name MAHER was stamped on all the Husqy heads and the Newly designed Electrolux Jonsereds we being marketed. I was there. Saw the whole thing.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 22, 2014)

http://husqvarnagroup.com/en/about/history/timeline


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Dennbb (Nov 22, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 381325


Now that's a partner even has the old exhaust fed heated handle


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2014)

Dennbb said:


> Partner and Pioneer merged in the 80's. Electrolux bought Poulan in the 90's. I never knew electrolux took over partner. I just knew i'd never use one after the pioneer merger. It was 1980 when electrolux took over Jonsered and Husqvarna the same Year Partner/Pioneers started showing up in saw shops.




It all started with Electrolux buying Husky first, and shortly thereafter Jonsereds and Partner around 1978-79 - Husky was immediately appointed the "lead brand". Poulan was bought around 1986 if memory serves - in the mean time they had "swallowed" the Canadian Trail/Quadra operation and Pioneer as well, and merged Pioneer with Partner in North America for a few years. Pioneer/Partner was just a marketing brand though, and the saws remained pure Partner and pure Pioneer in reality.

Also a lot of other *** brands have been bought by E-lux, and more by the Husky *** Group, after it was cut loose from E-lux in 2006, with all the other *** brands and factories.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2014)

Regarding the *Swedish* production of the Swedish chainsaws, all Jonsereds production was moved to the Partner factory already in 1979. Then Husky started making some (new) Jonsereds/Jonsered models in 1982, and all the saw production at the Partner factory was moved to Husqvarna in 1987.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 22, 2014)

Go on and bet him, please..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 22, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 381325



Whats the deal with that one Gary? Is it a P100 with a P100 Super handles or a P100 Super with a P100 top cover?


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dennbb said:


> Nope. The deal might have been made in 79 but partners new non pro saws started being sold in 1980. *And up until 1980 the Company name MAHER was stamped on all the Husqy heads* and the Newly designed Electrolux Jonsereds we being marketed. I was there. Saw the whole thing.



What do you mean by heads? Do you mean the cylinder? if so you probably mean Mahle not Maher......not many saw companies cast their own piston and cylinders, they leave it to the experts like Mahle, KS and Gio...


----------



## nmurph (Jan 28, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Go on and bet him, please..



I love people that are shown to be wrong and just ignore it as if it makes them correct!


----------



## bikemike (Feb 1, 2015)

I know with the concrete saw buis partner and pioneer joined sides and using the pioneer name


----------

